# American Professional Ambulance - Los Angeles



## surfinluke (Jul 5, 2010)

I just passed my NR and am looking for places of employment. I see that American Professional Ambulance is hiring. I know they operate their main office out of Van Nuys, but not much else is on the website. Any reviews or thoughts about this company would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I currently work here as a part time employee - if you have any general questions feel free to ask here. 

Basically they are another IFT in LA City. They do offer the most competitive pay that you can find for a new EMT. They run only IFTs with 70% being dialysis calls.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 6, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> I currently work here as a part time employee - if you have any general questions feel free to ask here.
> 
> Basically they are another IFT in LA City. They do offer the most competitive pay that you can find for a new EMT. They run only IFTs with 70% being dialysis calls.



Do they hire part time? 
Hows their call volume? 

and whats the best way to apply to them?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 7, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Do they hire part time?
> Hows their call volume?
> 
> and whats the best way to apply to them?



I believe they only hire full-time, but I may be incorrect and it wouldn't hurt to ask. I do know that a lot of people work part-time as they have school, other obligations, whatever.

They run 4 10s per week and there are 4 3 day/24hr shifts available to those with seniority (I am talking at least 2 years). The call volume in a 10 hour shift varies from 2-7 calls with an average of 4 or 5 a day being normal.

To apply I would visit APA and click the "Apply Online" button or call them at 888.703.3500 or 818.996.2200.


----------



## ryujinn (Jul 9, 2010)

I just left APA before working part-time as an EMS instructor at my university. I am sure the criticisms of general IFT companies hold for APA, however, I definitely did enjoy my time there and was able to solidify many BLS skills, as well as develop patient rapport and the ability to be diplomatic with clinical management or your own management.

I have always been very appreciative of APA's willingness to work with my university schedule, (after working full-time during my probationary period). I find that right now the company is entering a relatively better stage in its life as training is now more strict, and supervisors are more detail oriented on your learning and ability as an EMT for its non-emergency and emergency calls. However, problems still always remain with managerial issues, equipment usage, and company appreciation (but I believe it has been better).

As my ex-coworker described before me, the pay is very competitive, and I don't think they hire part-time folks like me anymore. . 24 hour shifts are a rarity and a lottery, so expect the regular 10 hour shifts 3-4x a week. Uniforms are light blues and navy pants, badge (pretty nice), name plate, and company jacket embroidered as well as a company hat after a certain amount of time.

All in all, I liked the company, and I worked there form a year as a student. I believe what kept me going was being very courteous, polite, and respectful in any situation that you would come across whether with a nurse or the manager. Often times, I would see a lot of big-shot partners running their mouth that were either in their 20's or even in their 40's. Respect is definitely key, as most of the EMT's that work there are pursuing a career in LA Fire; but when it comes down to it, its the manager and supervisor that know your record of attendance, behavior, and cooperativeness. Keeping in mind that you are a patient advocate, but also keeping in mind to be diplomatic and not add tension to a bad situation is very key.

The partners are what really kept me going - and you definitely build great friendships with a lot of the folks. APA had been hiring a lot of new EMT's recently, so they are replacing older folks with EMT's that are more well prepped and trained I feel. Though APA has its qualms, it's really all on you in how you want to succeed professionally in the company and either see it as a stepping stone to move forward or stay there forever.

Please PM me or cawolf86 if you have any more questions!

Mike


----------



## precA0603 (Aug 18, 2010)

*interview*

how are the interviews there?


----------

